# Phosphate Emergency!!! Please Help



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have just recently set up a 10 gal tank. I used regular tap water and was using a pH adjuster with phosphate buffers in it. OK big mistake. Now I stopped using the pH adjuster with the phosphate buffer, did a 90% water change with deionized water and am using Phosphagaurd in my aquarium filter. The phosphates are still reading at 10ppm. What am I doing wrong? Please help!

Right now I only have one Silver tip tetra. My water is at 6.8ph, 0 nitrates, 0 ammonia, 10ppm phosphates. Plenty of plants. Using Fluorite as substrate and store bought gravel. I am also using Flourish and Flourish excel with DIY CO2.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Did you test your tap water and your DI water before you put it in your tank? You may also have a bad test kit.

jB


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If your test kits are accurate and your tap is not high, keep doing 50% water changes until you drop the levels down to 2-3ppm. It's only a 10 gal tank, it shouldn't be difficult to do multiple changes if needed. Then once you reach a reasonable level of PO4, add NO3 in the 10-15ppm range, you say you currently have zero. You may also need to add some other elements to your water depending on its make-up.

Here's a couple of references for you to give you some basic info:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1
http://www.rexgrigg.com/

BTW, welcome to apc!


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> Did you test your tap water and your DI water before you put it in your tank? You may also have a bad test kit.
> 
> jB


I tested the DI and it measured at 2ppm. I am currently using aquarium pharmaceuticals test kits. Is there a test kit you would recommend?


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

How often should I do 50% water changes?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Weekly is good, you will end up adding PO4 later(but from KH2PO4).

regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Amiga276 said:


> I tested the DI and it measured at 2ppm. I am currently using aquarium pharmaceuticals test kits. Is there a test kit you would recommend?


I'm a fan of the Seachem phosphate kit. I find it very easy to use.


----------

